# I hate the way PJ portrayed this



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 15, 2020)

I remember when I listened to Fellowship's commentary (I was already sick with the flu at the time so figured it couldn't make me any worse) and PJ said something about "Legolas didn't know death." Elves do die, maybe not from old age but there's no way Legolas didn't know death. This is just another PJ-invented scene I guess.


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Jun 15, 2020)

Well, he's not exactly an Elf who remembers the Last Alliance... he's fairly young, as I understand it. He may have known some who died, but it's hardly the fact of life it is for a mortal. I imagine something in it would stay baffling.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 15, 2020)

But he was at the Battle of the Five Armies.

At least according to PJ.


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Jun 15, 2020)

Considering he's the son of the "Elven King," it's not that much of a stretch. He could well have been there.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 15, 2020)

True enough. If so, he would have seen plenty of death.


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Jun 15, 2020)

Aye, but still not very often.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd think that one was enough to acquaint him with death.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 15, 2020)

Did Jackson inject that Legolas' mother had died? Or did I dream that?

Anyway, if Legolas had any goldfish as an Elven-child . . .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 15, 2020)

Elthir said:


> Did Jackson inject that Legolas' mother had died?


Maybe you're thinking of Spock.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 15, 2020)

Ahh. So Jackson injected that Spock's mother had died. Another crossover I guess.

🐾


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 15, 2020)

I meant JJ, not PJ.


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Jun 15, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'd think that one was enough to acquaint him with death.



Sure, but anyone close? We don't know. He spent a lot of time with Gandalf, put his trust in him as his leader, and then he was gone. I know Mr Jackson's none too popular around here, but I really don't think this is that outrageous a stretch, in this scene.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 15, 2020)

Well, I confirmed my memory with the web -- unless certain movie watchers are way off here, according to Jackson's films, Legolas' mother had died -- but that much noted, I'm not sure if it's said, or suggested, how old Legolas was when she died.


Anyway, so Spock's mother and Legolas' mother? Interesting.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 15, 2020)

Yup. Both out of canon.

That's right -- they were both blown out of canons.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 16, 2020)

Elthir said:


> Ahh. So Jackson injected that Spock's mother had died. Another crossover I guess.
> 
> 🐾


Legolas, Spock - so easy to get those two confused. Must be the pointy ears. 😂



Erestor Arcamen said:


> I remember when I listened to Fellowship's commentary (I was already sick with the flu at the time so figured it couldn't make me any worse) and PJ said something about "Legolas didn't know death." Elves do die, maybe not from old age but there's no way Legolas didn't know death. This is just another PJ-invented scene I guess.
> 
> View attachment 7269



PJ's intentions aside, I don't actually find that scene in the film to be inconsistent with the text.
_"Grief at last wholly overcame them, and they wept long: some standing and silent, some cast upon the ground."_


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 16, 2020)

Has me scratching my head. Would Silvan Elves know that bit about their Fëa going to the Halls of Mandos, with a possibility of reincarnation? Or was this something the Valar told the Light-Elves, and these the Dark-Elves of Beleriand? Mandos as keeper of these Halls and Manwë, at least must have known about this aspect of Elven existence, even if much about the Eruhini was not known to the Valar.
Now Legolas was a Sindarin Elf, meaning descended from those of the Teleri who remained in Beleriand when the others headed over to Valinor. So in a somewhat nitpicky sense, Legolas might have known about Elven "death", but not have know so much about what it meant to mortals like Hobbits, Men and Dwarves.

Did I just provide PJ with a loophole?!?


----------



## Halasían (Jun 16, 2020)

Ealdwyn said:


> PJ's intentions aside, I don't actually find that scene in the film to be inconsistent with the text.
> _"Grief at last wholly overcame them, and they wept long: some standing and silent, some cast upon the ground."_


I agree. There was so much more that PJ's fanfic screwed up that this scene wasn't all that far off. I myself had more of an issue of how the terrain _looked_ than how Orlando/Legolas portrayed their part of it.


----------

